# Poor man's Kapton Tape?



## Kryosphinx (Nov 21, 2006)

For those who don't know, Kapton Tape is a very good electrical insulator and can withstand up to 250C. 
I and many other people here don't need such a robust (and expensive!) tape. 
I've used ordinary clear tape, it insulates electrically, but melts like it was nothing.
Does anyone know about a "lower grade" or cheaper alternative to Kapton Tape?


----------



## PEU (Nov 21, 2006)

buy kapton tape at ebay 


Pablo


----------



## Sawtooth (Nov 21, 2006)

How about teflon tape? Don't know if its cheaper though...


----------



## Calina (Nov 22, 2006)

Would gaffer's tape (duct tape) or electrical tape do the job?
Maybe it is too tick or not heat resistant enough... Anyone tried that before?


----------



## myk (Nov 22, 2006)

Calina said:


> Would gaffer's tape (duct tape) or electrical tape do the job?
> Maybe it is too tick or not heat resistant enough... Anyone tried that before?


 
Duct tape is quite frequently electrically conductive in my experience, at least just enough to mess up whatever you're trying to do

and electrical tape might not melt, but the adhesive will


----------



## Calina (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks you for the information. That is exactly what I wanted to know.

Do you know of any substitute to Kapton Tape? 

The problem is that when you need very little (to experiment with a couple of Crees for example) it gets quite expensive and most of it is wasted; a home made solution makes more sense if at all possible. Same is true with Artic Alumina. Would it work if in place of AA, JB Weld or another epoxy resin was used in a very thin coat ?

Thinking of it, could JB Weld be use instead of Kapton Tape? I know it is heat resistant but don't know anything about its conductivity.

If somebody was willing to send by mail short strips of Kapton T. (say 6 inches) it would be an immense service to apprentice moder of this community. A bit of pocket money could probably be made as well. 

Any entrepreneurial student out there?


----------



## mosport (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Calina,

JB Weld is an insulator and the product information listed that the regular type is more heat resistant than the 5 minute version. The downside is it's not easily removable and can be tricky to apply.

I've been looking for Kapton tape locally as well, but can't find any in short lengths or decent prices. If someone can supply a short strip like Calina proposed, I'd be interested and of course would re-imburse for this favour


----------

